# price per ft?



## national (Feb 6, 2007)

Do you usually price new construction homes by the ft or certain price plus extras or what..I have a 3000 ft home & been quated alot of different ways..at first guy told me 500.00 to wire it with recessed lighting & all then he wanted to go up to 2500.00 to wire & finish out..he said he meant 500.00 to rough in then another 500.00 finish it but now has more than doubled it..I have heard 2.00 a ft around here but what all does than include..labor only for that or wire & panels included..I have already done my temporary 7 all I need is labor only..I have all wire & panel I will buy..what is a fair price for labor only?


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

$15k should cover it.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Good luck finding someone who will do labor only. No REAL contractors will work this way.
It is a huge myth that you will save money by providing the material.

If you find someone to wire a house for $2/ft, run away from them!

What is a "temporary 7" ?


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

If you have a problem, who will stand by the install?
If the electrical contractor provides labor only, then any problem caused by materials [and they all are if someone is any good] will be YOUR problem, and the labor will be a chargeable extra.
3000 Sq ft house?
Labor, materials, permits, service ... yeah ... I buy $15k - depends on the house. doesn't include temporary service.
I just did a building with lots of microlam beams that we weren't allowed to touch - cost half again as much as a normal house.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

national said:


> Do you usually price new construction homes by the ft or certain price plus extras or what..I have a 3000 ft home & been quated alot of different ways..at first guy told me 500.00 to wire it with recessed lighting & all then he wanted to go up to 2500.00 to wire & finish out..he said he meant 500.00 to rough in then another 500.00 finish it but now has more than doubled it..I have heard 2.00 a ft around here but what all does than include..labor only for that or wire & panels included..I have already done my temporary 7 all I need is labor only..I have all wire & panel I will buy..what is a fair price for labor only?


I have to ask is this a licensed electrician or just someone that 'knows how to wire"? The way the price was jumping around makes him sound like the latter that after doing a little asking around figured he was too cheap.


----------



## national (Feb 6, 2007)

sorry man I meant just temporary not a number 7 after it..Around here it cost about 5k for a 3000 ft house but I dont know what all is included..I figured just wire & boxes & fuse panel..reason I was buying my own was because I already have most of it saved up..I bought recessed lights(halo) & 100 ft spools of wire cheap at an auction & here & there on others..we have all our interior light fixtures also..thats why I was asking for a normal price..I can wire mostly myself to codes but very very slow at it..other guy that helps me has done it for 20 years..very good & has always passed inspections for me in the past no problems..he was wanting to charge me 2500 labor only to rough in & final my house..was thinking that was a lil high beings I have bought it all & all he has to do is labor only..I know if someone pulls in my driveway & has a sign on there van it wont be cheap..Im not going that route..thaks for any help if this is a fair price or not..


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

From what these guys are saying, it sounds like a fair price. I just don't get the price bouncing around like that. If you go with him, gonna get it in writing, right?? Did you ask him about the price increase?

P.S. It can be aggravating and time consuming when ho supplies the materials sometimes. Not enough, wrong mat, etc..


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

15k-30k depending on options. Usually labor is 1/2 to 2/3 the real cost


----------



## mdcorreia (May 21, 2006)

fridaymean said:


> 15k-30k depending on options. Usually labor is 1/2 to 2/3 the real cost



Labor: aprox. 120 items x 1 hr each x $60/hr = $7,200.00 + taxes = labor cost take or leave it!


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

120x1x60?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

RobertWilber said:


> 120x1x60?


Yea. 120 volts, single phase, 60Hz. :laughing:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

120 items? Fixtures, switches, recep's? Why not just 120 x 60?

Oh, I missed the 1 hour each part.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Speedy Petey said:


> Yea. 120 volts, single phase, 60Hz. :laughing:


 :laughing:


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Why are tradesmen some of the cheapest SOB's out there?

If we would charge enough for our services, we'd be able to afford good, qualified contractors to do work for us.

Instead we sell our souls for pennies on the dollar, then beat the bejeezus out of everyone we have to hire for our stuff.

Good luck. Hire a couple of illegal immigrants, pay them each $100/day. cost your $1400 labor +lunch to wire your house.


----------



## jbwhite (Jan 12, 2007)

Get this part. The OP said that the going rate in his economic area is 2.00/ft. He has a 3000sqft house. That comes to 6000.00

Now a contractor estimated 2500.00 
If we use a rule of thumb that materal is 1/2 the job cost and the OP is supplying the material, the job is worth 5000.00

1000.00 less than average in his area. And he is complaining about the price..........


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

jbwhite said:


> Get this part. The OP said that the going rate in his economic area is 2.00/ft. He has a 3000sqft house. That comes to 6000.00
> 
> Now a contractor estimated 2500.00
> If we use a rule of thumb that materal is 1/2 the job cost and the OP is supplying the material, the job is worth 5000.00
> ...


 
!/2 the job cost?? Almost forgot which forum this is. With the price of copper now, I wouldn't be too surprised.


----------



## jbwhite (Jan 12, 2007)

boman47k said:


> !/2 the job cost?? Almost forgot which forum this is. With the price of copper now, I wouldn't be too surprised.


With the price of copper now it is close to 2/3, but I do mostly commercial and industrial. It may be different in residential.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I still have a couple of rolls or partial rolls that I gave less than $30 for, I think. This was maybe a couple of years ago, maybe three. I just don't understand it why now the same wire is about $80, maybe more now.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

boman47k said:


> I just don't understand it why now the same wire is about $80, maybe more now.


Guns and butter, brother.


----------



## jbwhite (Jan 12, 2007)

Even if other companies have a lower material to labor ratio. That just proves my point even better. The OP is getting an even better discount than 20 percent, and is in here complaining about the price.

What does he expect. The contractor and his men need to eat too. They all have families to support etc. If a bunch of ex-convicts and unkempt bums showed up one day to work, he/she would realy be complaining. If one wants professionals to do a job, he/she must expect to pay a decient wage.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*How Much$$$$$$$$$ For A Car????*

TOYOTA OR BENTLEY ? Are You serious?:whistling


----------



## jbwhite (Jan 12, 2007)

Most GCs and HOs want you to bid the toyota. After you get there they want you to build the bentley


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Guns and butter, brother.


 
If you were referring to the price of copper, I think we have the same thought on that, MD. I was just trying to not deviate too much from the subject.


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

Speedy Petey said:


> Yea. 120 volts, single phase, 60Hz. :laughing:


yeah, who charges $60 an hour?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

*labor more than supplies*

Is the labor more expensive than the supplies.


----------

